# pre historic BED DANCING



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes some thing i haven't seen in the longest.
this sport came outta no where and died in just a short matter of time, i used to like the bed dance competition back when teh super show was in L.A,back in the 80's.
i remember seein a few bed dancers that stood out,one that raised off teh ground by air, one that had a 3 story bed lift and all teh others that used to tear it up.DESIRABLE ONES,DREAMS UNLIMITED,UNIQUE CREATION,just to name a few.

over all i guess maybe one of these days the sport will come back, but then again who knows.maybe iuts just history thats in the past

well hope ya enjoy this vid,it took me way back.

 :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJv27zytmk


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

bed dancings gay, but when i clicked that link i saw two videos off to the right that i want to see "molly at home" and "im bossy", but when i click on them it says that its inapropreate *sp* and if i click confirm all those videos will be able to be seen, i clicked it and nothing happened.......... :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

oh shit it works now video was alright :uh: shoulda got naked :uh: ......

click here


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 24 2006, 11:32 PM~6038488
> *here goes some thing i haven't seen in the longest.
> this sport came outta no where and died in just a short matter of time, i used to like the bed dance competition back when teh super show was in L.A,back in the 80's.
> i remember seein a few bed dancers that stood out,one that raised off teh ground by air, one that had a 3 story bed lift and all teh others that used to tear it up.DESIRABLE ONES,DREAMS UNLIMITED,UNIQUE CREATION,just to name a few.
> ...


Toyz R Us and Flojos from San Fernando Valley :0


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

love the truckbed dancing, its really ingeniuos.

The racks always look like they're going to break lol...


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah yes...the dayz of the old west, I've had plenty of those.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

bed dancing was pretty cool back in the days :cheesy:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

MANDO FROM HIGH N LOW , HE HAD SOME OF THE BEST DANCERS. IF I CAN RECALL HE WAS FROM DESIREABLE ONES


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Si mon....mi primo Mando and Joey Grosso were firme!! Joey had a badass Mazda,burgundy candy wit heavy flake,that would do a standing 3 wheel when he lifted all six stages of the bed.......wish i coulda bought that trokita from him.....it won at shows,and then in competition too....full biscuit tuck/pleat interior.Mando had the Nissan,which he later turned into a hopper......miss that shit!


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Aug 25 2006, 04:49 AM~6039682
> *MANDO FROM HIGH N LOW , HE HAD SOME OF THE BEST DANCERS. IF I CAN RECALL HE WAS FROM DESIREABLE ONES
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn homie.......You taking it back to '84


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I think I'm going to build one!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ONLY THING BAD ABOUT IT EVERYONE WHO WATCH'S THE VIDEO CARES MORE ABOUT THE 2 VIDEO ON THE RIGHT LOL THEY NEED TO JUST GET NAKED LMFAO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I MEMBER MY COUSING WAS FROM NU MINIS TRUCK CLUB THATS HOW I GOT INTO THIS LOW RIDING SCENES. I USED TO GO TO HIGHSCHOOL SHOWS SPORTS ARENA AND ALLOVER THEM OTHER PLACES IT WAS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 25 2006, 08:15 AM~6039371
> *bed dancing was pretty cool back in the days  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that was sweeet!


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: for bed dancing ... either trucks or girls :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i miss bed dancing. i say someone should bring it back.. but maybe do it to a newer model truck...


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Evil bed was the shit back then


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 25 2006, 12:44 AM~6038579
> *bed dancings gay*


what a ****...it was a part of lowrider history, just like euros...it was a phase that came in...then out!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Bed dancing was a stepping stone in the history of lowriding and hydraulics, In the late 80's remember seeing some Mazda B2200's rolling around here in Hawaii with dancing beds and thought they were the shizzee. A few years later minitrucks phased out and that's when I first started getting into lowriding. To all them OG bed dancers, :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes bed dancing was huge back in the day! Desireable ones had every truck bed lifted in thier club & who remembers So cal club named "Nebula" thay had a few dancers too. Ive had my bed setup now for 6 years & still get crazy looks & lots of "hey i remember that" comments... :biggrin: Im the only truck here in San diego w/ a lifted bed that I know of....it's cool though im still into the old school things. Heres my Nissan before I painted it...3 stage Z rack 2 pumps 3 batteries.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Aug 25 2006, 01:35 PM~6042370
> *Evil bed was the shit back then
> *



remember when that fool had the datsun that the bed would start spinning then opened up like a flower and balloons came out that hoe, or the truck that came apart into like 8 pieces, that shit got Voltron on a *****.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The Nissan was built here by Reds & the Datsun was a backyard job, both owners lived here in S.D.


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2006, 02:20 AM~6046645
> *Yes bed dancing was huge back in the day! Desireable ones had every truck bed lifted in thier club & who remembers  So cal club named "Nebula" thay had a few dancers too. Ive had my bed setup now for 6 years & still get crazy looks & lots of "hey i remember that" comments... :biggrin: Im the only truck here in San diego w/ a lifted bed that I know of....it's cool though im still into the old school things. Heres my Nissan before I painted it...3 stage Z rack 2 pumps 3 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


got more pics is a nice truck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

This needs to come back.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 26 2006, 01:59 PM~6047780
> *This needs to come back.
> *



I agree :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n+Aug 26 2006, 12:59 PM~6047780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


start building them, and it'll come back!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

any1 got pix of california finest snugs,or lasting impressions from up north...my pops was in both...or any1 got pix of RAGBERRY


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bed dancing was bad ass i rember that shit was loud too


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2006, 09:20 AM~6046645
> *Yes bed dancing was huge back in the day! Desireable ones had every truck bed lifted in thier club & who remembers  So cal club named "Nebula" thay had a few dancers too. Ive had my bed setup now for 6 years & still get crazy looks & lots of "hey i remember that" comments... :biggrin: Im the only truck here in San diego w/ a lifted bed that I know of....it's cool though im still into the old school things. Heres my Nissan before I painted it...3 stage Z rack 2 pumps 3 batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


nice,
anymore vids of your truck or friends trucks dancing?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 26 2006, 11:44 PM~6049254
> *start building them, and it'll come back!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be nice seeing them come back even harder than before, 

the only thing i hate, is seeing soem one go off with their switches and end up smackin their bed in to their cab.

i seen that a few times in past.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That vid isn't even that old is it?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

doesn't seem to old,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 26 2006, 08:00 PM~6049826
> *any1 got pix of california finest snugs,or lasting impressions from up north...my pops was in both...or any1 got pix of RAGBERRY
> *



Damn bro how old are you?  

I remember going to the Mini Truck runs in 86-87, Resolutions, all that shit. 

I remember in highschool this fool used to unbolt his bed and stick a block of wood under the front of the bed to make people think he had a bed lift and it just stayed propped up everyday.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

back in the day bed dancing was the shit and I give it up to those guys the laid the foundation for today dancers


----------



## EL ROMANTICO (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember that shit :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2006, 02:18 AM~6051766
> *Damn bro how old are you?
> 
> I remember going to the Mini Truck runs in 86-87, Resolutions, all that shit.
> ...


yah homie we used to go to res.all the time im 33yrs old.i would play football in the mud out ther in the rain and shit all the time.i was a lil youngster


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

THOSE DAYS WERE BAD ASS ....A COUPLE PICS


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 24 2006, 10:47 PM~6038598
> *oh shit it works now video was alright :uh:  shoulda got naked :uh: ......
> 
> click here
> *


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

.DUMPED BEDS ARE THE SHIT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats what i'm talkin about,keep teh pics commin


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Kool old school pics! The white 720 belonged to Ruben reta{SD}.. the gold Mazda was Jose's from Just us truck club {SD}.. & i believe the maroon Mazda belonged to Joey grosso. I have a few more pics I found...








before paint...
























my friend Tom's Datsun 620 from Just us truck club Phoenix Az.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

This should come back...


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6065520
> *This should come back...
> 
> 
> *


yea...i honestly find it more entertaining then watching a car just go up n down...i mean its koo n all but god damn when u see that bed spin n spit fire! :worship:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot more effort and technology is envolved, i would liek to see this sport come back, would be pretty tight .


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 29 2006, 01:38 PM~6067287
> *alot more effort and technology is envolved, i would liek to see this sport come back, would be pretty tight .
> *


yea i agree with u... i know if it came back itll take over again like it did back in the day :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I want to see bed dancing with italian style gears and adex dumps! Real performance dancing.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok the small video clip of my truck was taken back in 04. I still have plans to redo my setup & add a few more stages in the future. Heres a video of some model bed dancers!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zErskmmVCAs
I can say the toughest part for me when the rack was built was making sure all the hoses clear everything & dont bind up & get sliced by the metal. Good to see peolpe still are into it... :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 01:58 PM~6067432
> *I want to see bed dancing with italian style gears and adex dumps!  Real performance dancing.
> *


ooo weee that would be sick!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 29 2006, 08:58 PM~6067437
> *Ok the small video clip of my truck was taken back in 04. I still have plans to redo my setup & add a few more stages in the future. Heres a video of some model bed dancers!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zErskmmVCAs
> I can say the toughest part for me when the rack was built was making sure all the hoses clear everything & dont bind up & get sliced by the metal. Good to see peolpe still are into it... :biggrin:
> *


ttt, lovinthe models,

anyone have any more pics of dancing beds model or real trucks.

post em up.


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6067437
> *Ok the small video clip of my truck was taken back in 04. I still have plans to redo my setup & add a few more stages in the future. Heres a video of some model bed dancers!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zErskmmVCAs
> I can say the toughest part for me when the rack was built was making sure all the hoses clear everything & dont bind up & get sliced by the metal. Good to see peolpe still are into it... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Aug 25 2006, 03:35 PM~6042370
> *Evil bed was the shit back then
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2006, 02:20 AM~6046645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



woohoo :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2006, 02:18 AM~6051766
> *Damn bro how old are you?
> 
> I remember going to the Mini Truck runs in 86-87, Resolutions, all that shit.
> ...


Ja ja ja...I still got a resolutions dash plaque on my tool box...I was in Limited Edition out of Santa Ana


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

found this in my closet :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

found this in my closet :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Aug 30 2006, 06:14 PM~6075709
> *Ja ja ja...I still got a resolutions dash plaque on my tool box...I was in Limited Edition out of Santa Ana
> *


do you remember california finest snugs?????got any pics of them


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i wonder how many bed dancer out their that are in the garage or been down for years.probaly a shit load

i would like to see this sport come back.

i beleive the early lrm videos had alot of bed dancing footage on them, any one have any or know what volumes had what?


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^^^ last time i saw one was about 8 years ago in my cousin's husband's garage. wanted to make him an offer but i was broke.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 30 2006, 10:00 PM~6076633
> *i wonder how many bed dancer out their that are in the garage or been down for years.probaly a shit load
> 
> i would like to see this sport come back.
> ...


The 94 lowrider video had alot of bed dancing footage from the various super shows. The LA colesium show had different classes...street, wild, radical.etc..


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

found these in the truck fest thread


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice keep the pics commin.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey the green Nissan is me... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

BIIIZUM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

hot rod with little tilt bed :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a link to a good bed dancing site, feel free to post up the pics if anyone can.

http://www.radicalbed.com/id16.html


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Aug 25 2006, 04:49 AM~6039682
> *MANDO FROM HIGH N LOW , HE HAD SOME OF THE BEST DANCERS. IF I CAN RECALL HE WAS FROM DESIREABLE ONES
> *



YUP MANDO DESIRABLE ONES AND LIL MANIACS AND A FEW OTHER THAT WERE ROLLN DEEP 

AND ALLEN LOPEZ THE OWNER OF EVIL 63 WAS ALSO A CHAMP BED DANCER ...

SHYT WRAPPED WITH EVY AND RAW DEAL ALWAYS HAD THE BED UP HIGH DURING SHOWS ...BADASS ..GOOD OL DAYS


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I wanna be at home with molly... oh yeah, and I liked the fire that came out of the bed... that was cool.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

A few from Japan...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice i miss those days.


----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2006, 01:44 AM~6051070
> *That vid isn't even that old is it?
> *


That video is from NOPI Natonals that every year he adds something different. All for exhibition because no other trucks enter.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERE'S SUM FROM BACK IN THE DAY,SOUTHERN ROYALTY....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh yeah. i miss them z racks

one of my homies has one at his house waiting to be used.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOO BAD I CAN'T FIND THE PICS OF THE PREZ'S TRUCK (SOUTHERN ROYALTY),BEFORE HE SOLD IT TOO JAPAN,IT WAS A 6 WHEEL MAZDA,CANDY BLUE WITH SUM MURALS OF MERMAIDS ON THE TOP OF THE SHELL,WRINKLE PLEAT INTERIOR,6 15X8 72 SPOKE D'S,CHROME RACK.....I CAN SAY ,THAT WE AT LEAST PUT IT INTHE SUPERSHOW HERE IN LA,BEFORE IT WENT TO VEGAS...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Another pic of my 94 Hardbody. I may be adding to the racks to make it spin by our June Lowrider mag. show!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice....


i know we still have the krush up here..


----------

